# Lapierre Spare parts



## soundsystem (7. März 2011)

Hi,

woher bezieht ihr im Bedarfsfall Ersatzteile für eure Lapierre Bikes? Google hilft mir momentan nicht wirklich weiter - leider 

Danke schon mal für hilfreiche Kommentare...

Grüße aus Unterfranken


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. März 2011)

Gute Idee fÃ¼r nen neuen Fred. Bisher hat sich das immer alles in den einzelnen Threads verteilt.
Soll ich mal was posten oder bin ich dann der doofe HÃ¤ndler? Ich poste mal was ;-)






Komplette Sets Zesty und Spicy â¬ 59,-
Komplettes Set X-Control â¬ 39,-








X-12 Schaltaugenschrauben eloxal sind auch schon da, hab aber noch keine Bilder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundsystem (7. März 2011)

Alles verteilt is eben weng blöd und ich bin irgendwie net fündig geworden - bzw war zu blöd.
Doofer Händler? Nein!!


----------



## vcon (18. März 2011)

Gute Idee und schönes Sortiment! 
Leider vermisse ich die Schrauben-Kits auf der Webseite!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. März 2011)

Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen ;-) Kannste aber auch hier per PN bestellen.


----------



## tebis (21. März 2011)

@ Papa Midnight
Paßt der Carbon-Schaltwerksschutz, den Du auf der website hast, auch ans Spicy 916 2010?


tebis


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. März 2011)

Yep


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. März 2011)

Aber nur bei Shimano Shadow Schaltwerken. Sram Schaltwerke bauen ca. 1,5 cm zu breit.


----------



## Asha'man (22. März 2011)

Bei SRam Schaltwerken lässt sich mit Unterlegscheiben nachhelfen. Etwas längere Schrauben nehmen und zwischen Schaltwerkschutz und Rahmen Unterlegscheiben. Schon sitzt der Carbonschutz weiter weg und das SW passt.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. März 2011)

Hm, das hab ich mir so auch schon mal zusammengebaut. Da hab ich dann aber Angst um die Sattelstrebe an der der Schutz angebaut wird. Der Hebel wird mir da einfach zu gross. 
Dann doch lieber ein Schaltwerk und Schaltauge als die ganze Strebe zu verdengeln. 
Meistens hat man auf Trails ja doch die grösseren Ritzel drauf. Und dann steht nur der Schutz raus und bleibt hängen.


----------



## Asha'man (22. März 2011)

Soo viel größer wird der Hebel da nicht und meinst du nicht, dass eher das Carbon-Teil bricht, als das sich die Sattelstrebe verformt? Zumal die Stelle an der Befestigung eine recht stabile Vierkant Konstruktion ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. März 2011)

Hm, Ich führ die Diskussion gerade parallel per PN mit jemand anderem. 


			
				freizeit-biker schrieb:
			
		

> ....der rausgesetzte Schutz sieht aus wie ein Flügel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auf verblockten Trails bin ich schon mehrfach mit dem Schutz irgendwo dran lang gezogen. Auf der linken Seite hab ich aber noch keine Kratzer im Lack oder auf dem Schnellspannhebel entdeckt. 
Ob das nun Zufall ist oder einfach die Breite die ausschlaggebende Rolle spielt?


----------



## tebis (23. März 2011)

Asha'man schrieb:


> Bei SRam Schaltwerken lässt sich mit Unterlegscheiben nachhelfen. Etwas längere Schrauben nehmen und zwischen Schaltwerkschutz und Rahmen Unterlegscheiben. Schon sitzt der Carbonschutz weiter weg und das SW passt.



Hm, das versteh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz.  Wenn ich da Unterlegscheiben zwischen Rahmen und Schutz packe, dann ist der Schutz doch eher näher am Schaltwerk, oder?


----------



## zwente (23. März 2011)

nein! kommt nach rechts --> weiter weg.

Und welches ritzel man drauf hat kommt aufn Trail an, fahr an manchen Stellen auch 36/11...

mein Schutz hat schon bei nem Sturz ordentlich was abbekommen, hats aber überlebt, obs das Schaltwerk auf überlebt hätte is fraglich...

bastelt doch was aus carbon was den Schutz nen bissal weiter nach aussen setzt, stabil genug ist ums Schaltwerk zu schützen, aber bricht bevor sich am Rahmen was deformiert (was ich eher aussschließen würde)


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. März 2011)

Beim Aluhinterbau sieht es anders aus, als beim Carbonhinterbau. Ich denke, ihr redet da nicht vom gleichen Teil.


----------



## tebis (23. März 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Beim Aluhinterbau sieht es anders aus, als beim Carbonhinterbau. Ich denke, ihr redet da nicht vom gleichen Teil.



Das glaube ich auch. Beim 916 wird sind die Befestigungsgewinde unten, nicht seitlich. Dann kommt man mit U-Scheiben näher ans Schaltwerk.


----------



## Robert01 (31. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meinem 2009er X-Control einen breiteren Lenker gönnen. 680mm wären ideal. Die gibt es wohl allerdings ausschließlich im 31,8er Format. Das bringt dann natürlich auch einen neuen Vorbau mit sich, da bei den 2009er Modellen noch 25,4 verbaut war.
Klasse wäre ein original Lapierre gelabelter XC-Rizer und entsprechender Lapierre-Vorbau, der wieder bei 100mm Länge und 6° Steigung liegen sollte.
Hat jemand eine Idee, woher so etwas zu bekommen ist?

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (1. April 2011)

Robert01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte meinem 2009er X-Control einen breiteren Lenker gönnen. 680mm wären ideal. Die gibt es wohl allerdings ausschließlich im 31,8er Format. Das bringt dann natürlich auch einen neuen Vorbau mit sich, da bei den 2009er Modellen noch 25,4 verbaut war.
> Klasse wäre ein original Lapierre gelabelter XC-Rizer und entsprechender Lapierre-Vorbau, der wieder bei 100mm Länge und 6° Steigung liegen sollte.
> ...



In 25.4 gibts da welche von NC 17. Und zwar reichlich!


----------



## Robert01 (2. April 2011)

Verflixt... ich hab mich nicht richtig ausgedrückt. Der breite Lenker ist das eine (habe momentan nen 660er montiert), das andere ist die Optik. Und die gefällt mir mit 25.4 in der Breite nicht besonders. 
Warum also nicht das Angenehme mit dem Nützlichen verbinden und auf 31.8 umrüsten?!

@papa
Du hast das Gewünschte nicht zufällig im Shop?

Gruß Robert


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. April 2011)

Leider nicht, aber wir bestellen zwei mal pro Woche da. Bitte PN bei Fragen...


----------



## tuubaduur (4. April 2011)

Wenn es denn schon um Teile geht.....

Gibt es ausser den Crank Brothers Vorbauten noch welche mit ähnlicher Schaftklemmung? Die gefälllt mir ausgesprochen gut, leider der Rest des Vorbaus überhaupt nicht. Vor allem diese Riesenplatte der Lenkerklemmung.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand was.

Danke, tuubaduur


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2011)

Crank Brothers haben einen ganz entscheidenden Nachteil. 
Sie bauen nicht nach "form follows function" sondern "function must follow form". und das geht halt häufiger in die Hose. Wenn es nicht gerade das Eisdielen-Poser-Bike ist, dann würde ich die Teile mit Vorsicht benutzen. Das Thema Dauerhaftigkeit ist da leider etwas unterbewertet.


----------



## tuubaduur (4. April 2011)

@ Freizeit-biker
Ich sehe das wie du. Deswegen frage ich ja nach anderen Anbietern. Mir gefallen halt di Schrauben hinter dem Vrbau nicht. Da ist die CB Lösung super schön.

Gruss tuubaduur


----------



## slang (4. April 2011)

Etwas OT:
Die Multitools von denen sind aber astrein. 

slang


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. April 2011)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> @ Freizeit-biker
> Ich sehe das wie du. Deswegen frage ich ja nach anderen Anbietern. Mir gefallen halt di Schrauben hinter dem Vrbau nicht. Da ist die CB Lösung super schön.
> 
> Gruss tuubaduur


Das ist *das *Problem! Es Schaut gut aus...... Die technisch saubere Lösung ist halt das was schon seit Jahrzehnten gebaut wird. Ein geschlitztes Rohr, welches durch 2 Schrauben um das Gabelschaft- Rohr gespannt wid. Daduch bekommt man eine über einen sehr grossen Bereich der Kontaktfläche gleichbleibenden Anpressdruck/Reibungskraft. 
Bei dem "schönen" CB Vorbau wird halt nur von vorn Kraft auf den Gabelschaft ausgeübt. Der Anpressduck verteilt sich auf mehr oder weniger 2 begrenzte Bereichen vorn und hinten am Gabelschaft. Der Krftverlauf ist weit weniger optimal als bei der klassichen Lösung.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2011)

Bitte nur bei den Originalteilen von LP bleiben, weil wir hier sonst 186.000 Anbauteile haben. Danke


----------



## dh-noob (21. April 2011)

Mich würden Ersatzteile für das aktuelle 2011er DH interessieren. Lagerkit, Ausfallenden, ..., am besten mit Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (2. Juni 2011)

guckst du hier: http://www.radstand-bielefeld.de/index.php/cat/c85_Ersatzteile-Lapierre.html
oder frag papa midnight


----------



## Zweiradahrer (3. Juni 2011)

spare parts versorgung ist meiner meinung nach mangelhaft.
wenn man auf so "exotische" teile wie hinterbaugleitlager für ein froggy
 7 wochen lieferzeit hat, ist das schon sehr arm. erst kw 24, jetzt vorraussichtlich kw 30!! tolle wurst.
da hat so manch kleiner exot ne hundertmal bessere versorgung.
gut, wenn man mehr als ein rad hat.

just my two cents.


----------



## bonusheft (3. Juni 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter: 

Für mein Spicy warte ich jetzt auch schon seit Monaten auf die Original-Gleitlager. Deshalb habe ich mir ein paar Sinterlager auf ebay besorgt. Das ist zwar eigentlich nicht das richtige Material, aber in Alu habe ich die Dinger nirgendwo gefunden. Auch mit den Sinterlagern funktioniert der Hinterbau wie gewohnt. 

Miß einfach mal die Lager aus, vielleicht findest Du ja auch was passendes für's Froggy. 

Hier habe ich bestellt:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330442068169

Nur die PU-Bushings (Buchsen) habe ich noch nicht gefunden, aber die waren für's Spicy zum Glück lieferbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Zweiradahrer (3. Juni 2011)

danke für deinen link, aber bei mir sind die pu buchsen fällig


----------



## Freizeit-biker (4. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mir die Alu Buchsen drehen lassen.
die Kunststoff- Gleitlager kannst du bei Igus bekommen.
ich hab da im Froggy Thread mal was zu geschrieben.


----------



## yamtchu (5. Juni 2011)

Für mich ist das genau der Grund warum mein x-controll das erste und letzte Lapierre war. Ich warte seit Wochen auf eine Mutter für die Dämpferaufnahme. Fahren kann ich nur weil ich das Ding voll mit Loctite gemacht habe. 
Wirklich ärgerlich wenn man bedenkt das es eigentlich ein Top Bike ist.


----------



## metal1986 (7. Juni 2011)

Besteht die Möglichkeit ein 2009er Froggy so umzurüsten, dass man von der Steckachse im neuen Hinterbau profitiert?
Also gibt es das Bauteil einzeln bei Lapierre? Sind die Maße identisch mit dem Teil von 2009?
Meint ihr es macht überhaupt Sinn? Ist der Hintebau mit der neuen Steckachse sehr viel steifer als die alten?


----------



## Zerum (7. Juni 2011)

Du könntest auch einfach eine 135x10 Steckachse fahren.. so mach ich es gerade


----------



## Freizeit-biker (7. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich lohnt für das bisschen mehr an Steifigkeit einen komplett neuen Hinterbau zu ordern.
Dazu kommt noch, dass du dein Laufrad auch auf 142/12 mm umrüsten können musst. Ansonsten ist auch noch eine neues Laufrad fällig.

DTSwiss Hinterräder kann man auf 135 / 10 mm RWS Achsen umrüsten. 
Das wird sich zum Shimano 142/12 mm System wohl nicht mehr spürbar was tun. Die kann man schon richtig fest zumachen. 

Da musst su nur schauen, wo es die Achse z. Z. gibt.  Scheint auch Lieferverzug zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metal1986 (7. Juni 2011)

Na dann is es ja ähnlich wie in der Originalausstattung von Lapierre.
Ich meinte nur, ob der Hinterbau mit 12x142 steifer wäre - bzw. ob sich das derart auswirkt, dass ein Umbau lohnen würde.
Momentan hab ich das origional Lapierre Laufrad verbaut und auch die original 10x135 Achse.
Das RWS System von DT Swiss scheint sich etwas fester klemmen zu lassen - wobei ich mir gerade nicht ganz sicher bin wie es funktioniert...
Ich denke aber nicht, dass es nötig bzw. sinnvoll ist von 10x135 Lapierre System auf DT Swiss RWS System umzurüsten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Juni 2011)

Die Sitzstrebe bekommst du eh nicht einzeln. Nimm ne Hope Nabe mit einem 10 mm Schraub-Conversion-kit.


----------



## Zerum (8. Juni 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Nimm ne Hope Nabe mit einem 10 mm Schraub-Conversion-kit.



Meine Rede.

PS: Achja Alutech hat passende Steckachsen in Stahl und ich glaube auch in Alu Version. Bei Spezialeis dürfte man 135x10mm Steckachsen auch bekommen.


----------



## Asha'man (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab die Alutech Achse. Von Funworks gibts die 10mm Schnellspanner auch. Das einzige, was daran stört ist das Gewicht. Die wiegen beide um die 100g. Aber die DT Swiss Alternative ist mir wiederrum zu teuer. 

Weiss jemand, was das komplette Lagerkit für den Hinterbau kostet? Also Plastik- und Metalllager. Mein Geknarze wird wieder schlimmer und bisher hat nur alles kurz für Abhilfe gesorgt. Ich weiss immer noch nicht, wo genau es her kommt. Im Alurahmen hat man keine Chance das zu orten...klingt teilweise sogar so, als käme es von vorne...ist aber definitiv der Hinterbau.


----------



## Zerum (14. Juni 2011)

Froggy Lager Kit in eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Lapierre-Froggy-...sure_cycling_bikeparts_SR&hash=item1e642341ef


----------



## bonusheft (14. Juni 2011)

@Zerum: Hast Du Erfahrung mit diesen Lagerkits?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (14. Juni 2011)

Nein leider nicht..


----------



## mueslimo (5. November 2011)

Ich hab auch ne Teilanfrage an Papa Midnight. Hab aber noch keinen Beitrag geschrieben, also darf ich keine PN schicken... 
seht das hier als Spam an^^


----------



## tebis (6. November 2011)

Ich hätte auch eine Frage zu den Lagerkits. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Dimensionen der Lager zwischen 2010 und 2011 beim Spicy 916 verändert wurden:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140572275418&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:GB:1123


Danke



tebis


----------



## tuubaduur (7. November 2011)

mein zesty von 2009 funzt super, macht viel spass und das wird erst auch mal so bleiben.

denoch, es muss sich was ändern. gibt es die ganzen roten alt-teile auch in silber?

danke tuubaduur


----------



## 6TiWon (7. November 2011)

tuubaduur schrieb:


> mein zesty von 2009 funzt super, macht viel spass und das wird erst auch mal so bleiben.
> 
> denoch, es muss sich was ändern. gibt es die ganzen roten alt-teile auch in silber?
> 
> danke tuubaduur


kann die jeder händler im (händler-)katalog nachsehen. die teile gibt es versch. farbig eloxiert.


----------



## zwente (7. November 2011)

jopp genau,  ich hab nen satz fuers spicy bei papa geordert und dann orange eloxen lassen!


----------



## metal1986 (15. November 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob es die Leitungsführungen für den Umwerfer auch in grün gibt?


----------



## Zerum (15. November 2011)

du meinst die Dreieckförmige Leitungshalterung aus Alu auf der linken Seite nähe Innenlager? Das ist bei meinem grün eloxiert, ja.


----------



## metal1986 (16. November 2011)

Genau die meine ich. Die is bei meinem 2009er Froggy noch diese Gummi- oder Kuststoffschlaufe.
Und ich hätte die gern in Alu in grün, weil meine restlichen Teile auch grün sind.
Wo bekomm ich die?


----------



## 6TiWon (16. November 2011)

metal1986 schrieb:


> Genau die meine ich. Die is bei meinem 2009er Froggy noch diese Gummi- oder Kuststoffschlaufe.
> Und ich hätte die gern in Alu in grün, weil meine restlichen Teile auch grün sind.
> Wo bekomm ich die?


ich denk, jeder händler kann dier die eloxalteile besorgen, da im lapierre-händler-katalog abgebildet.
fragst du hier bei pascal:http://www.active-bikes.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kokanidja (10. August 2014)

Hi ,
I´m looking for rear triangle for mi spicy 916 2011 ( carbon ).
If someone has an idea where you can buy it , let me know.
New or secondhand.
p.s.
I am not the first owner so Lapierre does not want to sell it to me.
Ivan


----------



## andi5662 (17. März 2015)

Servus miteinander.

Ich habe mein Zesty Bj. 2009 diesen Winter einer Generalüberholung / Neuaufbau unterzogen und kann zum Thema Ersatzteilversorgung Lapierre leider nur die Note 6 geben.
Mann muss beim Beschaffen von neuen Lagern usw. schon sehr viel Zeit und Phantasie aufbringen um etwas passendes (Alternativlösungen) zu finden.
Schade, wirklich schade, dass Lapierre den Markt hier nicht besser versorgt.
Ist für mich ein eindeutiges Argument von dieser Marke, obwohl für mich das Zesty ein Super Bike ist, bei der nächsten Neuanschaffung abzusehen.


----------



## rotzifotzi (19. April 2015)

Hab ein Lapierre Zesty 2013 414 Rahmen erstanden und würde den gerne auf Steckachse umrüsten (derzeit Schnellspanner) - kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, was ich da genau brauche und wo ich das am Besten bekomme?


----------



## Zerum (19. April 2015)

Abhängig von deiner HR-Nabe kannst du dir (zB bei ner Hope) einfach ein Umrüstkit auf 135x10mm Steckachse kaufen.
Sieht aus wie ein Schnellspanner, die Nabe hat dann aber innen Platz für eine 10mm Steckachse.
Diese gibt es als Schnellspann- oder Schraubversion.

Ich habe das selbst so gemacht und verwende eine Steckachse von Alutech, zu sehen hier:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1399240?in=set
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1399238?in=set

Ich habe hier glaube ich noch eine neue 135x10mm Steckachse liegen, falls du Bedarf hast kannst du dich gerne melden.
Ein Umrüstkit hab ich aber leider nicht mehr, das gibt es für ne Hope Pro 2 aber schon recht günstig zB hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Laufraeder/Pro-2-EVO-Umruestkit.html


----------



## rotzifotzi (21. April 2015)

Danke. Aber original ist 142x12 steckachs system e thru von shimano verbaut?


----------



## Zerum (21. April 2015)

Bitte was? Deine beiden Aussagen widersprechen sich.
Was ist momentan am Rad und was möchtest du genau tun?


----------



## rotzifotzi (21. April 2015)

Jetzt schnellspanner. Hab nur rahmen. Will aber steckachse. Habs gefunden
http://2013.lapierre-bikes.co.uk/node/3283

Also ist 142x12 e thru steckachsstandard notwendig.  Sorry ich denk meine Info war missverständlich. .


----------



## bonusheft (21. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vor kurzem schon im Spicythread gefragt, aber da ist es scheinbar untergegangen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Lager als Hauptlager beim 2014er Spicy bzw. Zesty verwendet wird? Bei den älteren Modellen war es 6902 2RS. Hat sich das geändert oder ist es gleich geblieben?

Die Schwinge abschrauben und selber nachsehen will ich nicht, da das Bike ausnahmsweise mal nicht im Hauptlager knarzt


----------



## Solemn (22. April 2015)

@rotzifotzi soll heißen, Dein Laufrad hat 135x10 Schnellspanner, und damit Du es in Deinem Rahmen bekommst willst Du es auf X12 umrüsten? (Keine Ahnung ob der eThru der gleiche Standard wie X12 ist, aber Lapierre verbaut afaik X12). Je nach Nabe dürfte das Problemlos sein, wie von Zerum gesagt, für Hope gibt's alle möglichen Conversion Kits, für andere Naben mit Sicherheit auch. 

Solemn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zerum (22. April 2015)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Die Schwinge abschrauben und selber nachsehen will ich nicht, da das Bike ausnahmsweise mal nicht im Hauptlager knarzt



Warum dann dieses austauschen?
Zu deinem Problem kann ich aber leider nichts sagen, habe keine Ahnung von Spicy/Zesty.


----------



## rotzifotzi (23. April 2015)

Nein ich bau die laufraeder neu...  ich hab nix. Nur rahmen mit aktuell schnellspanner. Ich will aber steckachse.  Die steckachse fuers 2013 zesty ist ethru shimano  standard und nicht x12


----------



## bonusheft (23. April 2015)

Wenn der Rahmen momentan für Schnellspanner ist, brauchst Du aber auch die ensprechenden Ausfallenden und Schaltauge. Ist zumindest ab 2014 so.


----------



## Zerum (24. April 2015)

@rotzifotzi ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber wie soll man dir weiterhelfen, wenn du nicht sagst, was genau du machen willst, was vorhanden ist und was du noch kaufen willst/musst?
So wie ich das verstanden habe, hast du dir einen Zesty Rahmen gekauft und gehst davon aus, (ich selbst hab keine Ahnung vom Zesty) dass dieser mit 142x12mm Steckachse & Ausfallenden kommt bzw schon bei dir zuhause liegt.
Dass du garkeine Laufräder hast, sondern dir diese erst kaufen willst, hast du erst jetzt erwähnt, davor war die Rede von nem Umrüstkit 
Kauf dir doch einfach nen Laufradsatz mit passender Nabe hinten, dann brauchst auch nix umrüsten, und die Sache hat sich


----------



## daddy yo yo (1. August 2016)

Hallo,

bin für's 2011er Zesty 514 auf der Suche nach einer Sattelstützenklemmschelle, idealerweise die originale in "gold". Weiß jemand, wo ich die herbekommen kann? Antworten bitte auch per PN!

Gruß & Danke!


----------



## rennaldo (4. August 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Lapierre Spicy 916 aber ich weiß nicht, ob es das 2012 oder 2013 Modell ist. Habe es gebraucht gekauft! 2013 Modell hat Lagerschalen mit 0°-1,5° während 2012 Modell nur 0,5° Lagerschalen hat, richtig? Woher become ich die Ersatzteile? Steuersatz, Lagerschalen?

Besten Dank vorab.

MfG

D.Wagner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenicks (4. August 2016)

Hi rennaldo,
hier kannst Du zumindest optisch das entsprechende Modelljahr raussuchen, volle techn. Daten zu allen früheren Baujahren:

http://www.cycles-lapierre.fr/archives

Dann würde ich beim nächstgelegenen Lapierre-Händler nachfragen.
Mein Tip: active-bikes (gibt's auch hier im Forum). Verkauft zwar keine Lapierres mehr, hat aber noch einige Lager auf Lager & kann ggf. Reserve besorgen.

HaPpY TrAiLs,
uli


----------



## rennaldo (4. August 2016)

merci Uli,

habe den Händler schon kontaktiert. Habe ein Modell 2013. Oder gab es mehr Farben als dort abgebildet?

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## rennaldo (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich suche Werkzeug und die Lager für mein Lapierre Spicy 916 Modell 2013 Rahmen. Kann mir jemand helfen, wo ich das Zeug finde?

Danke euch.

Grüße
Dirk


----------



## phoenicks (21. Juli 2017)

Servus Dirk,
am einfachsten gehen die Lager mit nem Dorntreiber & ordentlich Fingerspitzengefühl raus (& auch wieder neue rein). Einfach sachte aber bestimmt immer schön im Kreis auf die äußere Lagerschale.
Typ & Größe liest Du am besten auf dem ausgetriebenen Lager ab, dann neue beim gut sortierten Lagerdealer bestellen. Wichtig ist der Zusatz 2RS für doppelte Dichtung & (zumindest für mich) MAX oder V für vollkugelige Lager ohne Käfig.
Hab das letztens selbst so gemacht. Gar nicht schwer, nur bisl Geduldsarbeit, und mit ca. 40 investierten Euronen inkl. Gleitlager für die Kettenstreben absolut erschwinglich.
Das Resultat - sahniges Ansprechverhalten. Mein Schwiegervater würde sagen 'budderwääch'!
Gruß
uli


----------



## rennaldo (21. Juli 2017)

Servus,

vielen Dank für Deinen Post. So werde ich es machen.....wo kann ich den günstig die Lager kaufen? Renommierte Lagerhersteller sind SKF und INA was gibt es denn noch? Superstar Components bieten auch noch günstig Lagersets an


----------



## phoenicks (21. Juli 2017)

Ich glaub meine waren von kugellager-express oder kugellagershop oder so. Anbieter gibt's massig. Achte aber auf deutsche o. europäische Fabrikate, kein Chinakram. Ob INA, SKF oder (falls Du Geld zuviel hast) enduro bearings ist wurscht.
Die Gleitlager gibt's nur beim Lapierreladen.


----------



## phoenicks (21. Juli 2017)

Update:
Beim Ausbau: auf der inneren Schale
Beim Einbau: auf der äußeren Schale
rumdengeln...


----------



## rennaldo (21. Juli 2017)

Gleitlager gibt es bei Hibike, ich benötige ein Lager Einpresswerkzeug, da bei der Kettenstrebe aussen das Auge schräg verläuft


----------



## rotzifotzi (27. Juli 2017)

Bin auf der Suche nach nem Ersatzhinterbau (Sitzstreben) fuer mein 2013 Zesty https://www.evanscycles.com/lapierre-zesty-414-2013-mountain-bike-EV179029 da es mich am Wochenende zerlegt hat. Wo bekomme ich sowas am Besten?


----------



## rennaldo (27. Juli 2017)

normalerweise über einen Lapierre Händler, am Besten den, wo das Bike gekauft wurde. Von Lapierre Europe direct bekommst Du nichts außer technische Infos. Die verweisen auf Lapierre Händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keksrider (10. August 2017)

Moin Jungs,

bei mir hats neulich am X-Control 310 an den unteren beiden Gelenken eine Schraube rausgedreht. Diese ließ sich weder rein noch raus drehen. und meiner Kompletter Hinterbau war locker. Habe nun lange mit Hibike geschrieben und sie haben sich mit Lapierre in Verbindung gesetzt, allerdings noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Bei einem anderen Händler hat es letztes Jahr gute 6 Monate gedauert, bis ich zwei Paar richtige Schrauben hatte.

Kennt ihr so eine Konstruktion wie auf den Bildern? Ist dieser Gewinde-Adapter (wie eine Feder/ silbern) notwendig bzw. hat er eine bestimmte Funktion, außer vom kleinen Schraubengewinde auf das größere in der Verbindungsplatte zu vergrößern? Ich habe jetzt Platte und Schrauben bestellt, habe aber die Befürchtung, dass diese Adapter nicht dabei sind. Zumal ich – sobald er draußen ist – ich den Adapter nicht mehr eingeschraubt bekomme.

Ich habe nämlich die Befürchtung, falls ich irgendwann mal die Teile erhalten sollte, diese Adapter fehlen.

Schraube mit Adapter und Kugellager:



Kaputte Schraube ohne Adapter und ohne Kugellager:


~é~

wie es aussieht, sind diese Adapter bereits in der Platte drin

http://www.auxdeuxrouessarralbe.com/product.php?id_product=5488




Gruß
Philipp


----------



## phoenicks (10. August 2017)

Guden,
frag mal telefonisch bei active-bikes(.de) oder rad-salon(.com) an, die haben viele LP-Kleinteile. Adressen & Nummern findest Du über guggel.
Alternative wären evtl. noch papa midnight & bikedude001 hier im forum, einfach mal anschreiben.
Gruß uli


----------



## keksrider (11. August 2017)

phoenicks schrieb:


> Guden,
> frag mal telefonisch bei active-bikes(.de) oder rad-salon(.com) an, die haben viele LP-Kleinteile. Adressen & Nummern findest Du über guggel.
> Alternative wären evtl. noch papa midnight & bikedude001 hier im forum, einfach mal anschreiben.
> Gruß uli



 Danke Uli, ich werde mich mal durchfragen


----------



## Auweh (12. August 2017)

https://www.caratrade.com/shop/pc/showsearchresults.asp?sort=description&keyWord=Lapierre

Vielleicht hilft der Link.
Du musst etwas stöbern auf der Seite.


----------



## keksrider (12. August 2017)

Auweh schrieb:


> https://www.caratrade.com/shop/pc/showsearchresults.asp?sort=description&keyWord=Lapierre
> 
> Vielleicht hilft der Link.
> Du musst etwas stöbern auf der Seite.




Die Jungs haben echt viel! Viele der Schrauben, die Lapierre Verwendet, bleiben zwar gleich über die Jahre, jedoch nicht das Verbindungsstück. Ich werde auch dort mal anfragen. Danke für den Link!


----------



## topmech (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Reserve-Schaltauge für ein LaPierre Overvolt FS900.
Hatte mal bei einem geografisch naheliegenden Händler angerufen, aber der wollte davon nicht viel wissen. Vom Support habe ich eine (interne) Teilenummer erhalten, die aber so an sich nichts bringt. -> 02013129
Wo könnte man so etwas sonst noch herbekommen?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## bonusheft (30. Dezember 2019)

@topmech : ich habe so ein Schaltauge (02013129) im Bikemarkt. War als Reserve gedacht und ist noch neu und unbenutzt


----------



## harry22 (28. Mai 2020)

keksrider schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> bei mir hats neulich am X-Control 310 an den unteren beiden Gelenken eine Schraube rausgedreht. Diese ließ sich weder rein noch raus drehen. und meiner Kompletter Hinterbau war locker. Habe nun lange mit Hibike geschrieben und sie haben sich mit Lapierre in Verbindung gesetzt, allerdings noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten. Bei einem anderen Händler hat es letztes Jahr gute 6 Monate gedauert, bis ich zwei Paar richtige Schrauben hatte.
> 
> ...




hallo 

ich habe das 210er und habe das gleiche problem wie du !!!!!
hat das denn geklappt mit dem teil neu bestellen ? oder gibts diese dinger auch einzeln ? 
frage mich sowieso für was die denn gut sind und warum man da nicht einfach gleich auf die stärke der schraube gegangen ist ?? 
kann man das auch irgendwie anders lösen ??
mal gucken ob man hier eine antwort bekommt ? 
gruss harry


----------



## topmech (29. Mai 2020)

Hey,
habe das Schaltauge von dem User über dir bekommen.
An deiner Stelle würde ich es bei einem anderen LaPierre Händler probieren.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keksrider (29. Mai 2020)

Grüße,
ich habe die Teile bei Hibike bestellt:

Verbindungsstück: Artikelnummer 15768300 = Lapierre Rahmen Ersatzteil Bielette INF XC EVO2 410-05 27,90€
Schrauben: 15761093 = Lapierre Rahmen Ersatzteil Upper linkage screw black 7 €

Hat etwa drei Monate gedauert, bis ich die Sachen erhalten habe (2017), da diese beim Lieferanten extra angefragt worden sind...

Diese "Adapter" sind bereits in dem Verbindungsstück eingedreht. Bei diesen handelt es sich um Helicoils, die eine sichere Verschraubung in Materialien mit geringer Scherfestigkeit ermöglichen, z.B. Aluminium 









						Helicoil – Ein Gewindeeinsatz aus Edelstahl erobert die Welt
					

Helicoil sorgt seit 60 Jahren für einen sicheren Gewindeeinsatz für hochbelastbare Verbingungen. Bis heute ist der Gewindeeinsatz fester Bestandteil vieler Branchen.




					www.konstruktionspraxis.vogel.de
				




Ich habe auch noch ein paar Wälzlager ersetzt und folgende bei Kugellager-Express bestellt:
Edelstahl / Kugellager / SS 6900 2RS / SS 61900 2RS 10x22x6 mm (SS-6900-2RS)

Miss am Besten mal nach, ob diese auch bei dir passen, falls du diese tauschen möchtest.


Gruß
Philipp



harry22 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe das 210er und habe das gleiche problem wie du !!!!!
> hat das denn geklappt mit dem teil neu bestellen ? oder gibts diese dinger auch einzeln ?
> ...


----------



## harry22 (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort 
Da kann ich mir doch auch so einen helicoil besorgen und eindrehen und alles ist wieder gut !? 

Gruss harry


----------



## harry22 (30. Mai 2020)

hallo 

ist scheinbar doch nicht so einfach !!
hab schon geschaut nach so einem gewindereparatur satz aber da müsste man halt auch wissen welche steigung denn die schraube hatt ?? 
wäre super wenn das hier einer wüsste 

gruss harry


----------

